# cleaning a gas tank



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 2002 homelite zip start and the tank is dirty how should I clean it


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it's not gummed up, just dirty, use an alcohol based carb. spray cleaner.
If it's gummed up, being mindful of the poison hazard of it, use a carb. spray with xylene in it (which eats gum, melts paint - nasty stuff but works). Let it soak about a minute. Then rinse with a parts-cleaner solvent or alcohol based carb. spray cleaner.

In either case, don't do it in your garage or basement near the water heater / furnace or children, do it outside or somewhere with adequate ventilation. Most all carb. spray cleaners are highly flammable. Eye protection isn't a bad idea either, xylene can blind you.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used BB's and carb cleaner to clean metal tanks. Used a telescopic magnet to remove the BB's.


----------



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

it worked thanks


----------

